# Looking for a new family member



## PPKBonsall (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi , I'm located in Southern CA and we have decided to expand our family and get a GS. We would like a puppy (as we have so much livestock and 2 other dogs). This dog will be a family protector and companion for my 84 year old father during the day. 
Every breeder I have come across has 'every litter pup sold for 2013'. 
I don't mind paying shipping although I would LOVE to meet the parents if possible. I do NOT need a show dog - it will be a working dog and family member. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank u.


----------



## PPKBonsall (Aug 2, 2013)

Anyone? Please?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Good breeders often have waiting lists and pups from upcoming litters already spoken for, so you may have to wait for the right pup.

In CA, I would put these 2 breeders on the top of my list to check out:
Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds
www.ajaysingh.com


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

A few of us on here have dogs from Jackie at Grunenfeld in San Diego. Leyna (and when Levi was alive) are/were great dogs. She is pretty blunt/straight forward and that may turn off some - but she has always been very helpful when I have had questions about them (especially when they were younger - I haven't had those types of questions in ages). I still kinda keep in touch with her via facebook, 8.5 years later.


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

If you don't mind a rescue, there is one in Orange County who had 8 week old purebred pups. I chatted with them a little but they wouldn't adopt out of county (I live in Oregon) but the pups sounded very nice. Might be an option.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> Good breeders often have waiting lists and pups from upcoming litters already spoken for, so you may have to wait for the right pup.
> 
> In CA, I would put these 2 breeders on the top of my list to check out:
> Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds
> www.ajaysingh.com


Based upon personal experience, I would - without hesitation - second the recommendation of Adler Stein.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I, for one, am extremely hesitant to ship to California now due to the crazy laws and restrictions being passes....I have a dog up in Sacramento that I may bring back due to the huge fees the owner is being assessed for having an intact GSD....

There are so so many dogs in rescue out there.....

There is a 5 month old pup in Oregon, looks to be an import, that was listed on here earlier today....he is very very well bred, living in a kennel, but should adapt to a house OK....apparently some housebreaking issues tho - but I think most dogs can be housebroken with some work and attention...

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...option/312649-5-month-old-puppy-new-home.html

Lee


----------



## PPKBonsall (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone! I greatly appreciated all yr input and will look into all the following.


----------



## PPKBonsall (Aug 2, 2013)

rgrey said:


> If you don't mind a rescue, there is one in Orange County who had 8 week old purebred pups. I chatted with them a little but they wouldn't adopt out of county (I live in Oregon) but the pups sounded very nice. Might be an option.


Do you happen to know what rescue it was?


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County | Dogs for Adoption

oooooo they have pics up now! I was really interested in Loki till they said they didn't adopt out. They are 3 months old now though.


----------



## PPKBonsall (Aug 2, 2013)

jmdjack said:


> Based upon personal experience, I would - without hesitation - second the recommendation of Adler Stein.


Thank you jmdjack - I have contacted both these breeders - what beautiful dogs!


----------



## BJR914 (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm also in southern california (Newport Beach). I did months of research and Adler Stein is without a doubt the name I heard most when looking for our GSD. Ultimately we bought our boy Gatakus from Taylor Made Working Dogs down in Ramona. Taylor Made Working Dogs
We have an 11 month old baby boy and I couldn't be happier with Gatakus's temperment, he's amazing with our baby. We got him at 6 months old because we didn't want to have to house train him. Kris Taylor still comes up to check on him at least once a month. I checked out the other breeders that were mentioned and was thoroughly impressed with Mr. Stein, at the end of the day Kris Taylor was able to give us more one on one attention which we needed be ause this was our first GSD. Below is a link the pedigree database for our boy Gatakus.

Gatakus Von Taylorhoff


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

BJR914 said:


> ..... I checked out the other breeders that were mentioned and was thoroughly impressed with Mr. Stein...........


There is NO Mr. Stein. There also isn't a Mrs. Stein, a Ms. Stein or a Miss Stein. The owner of Adler Stein kennels is a woman and her name is Anne Kent.


----------



## PPKBonsall (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you - I did check out Taylor made - but they had no puppies available.


----------



## PPKBonsall (Aug 2, 2013)

*thank you*



Chris Wild said:


> Good breeders often have waiting lists and pups from upcoming litters already spoken for, so you may have to wait for the right pup.
> 
> In CA, I would put these 2 breeders on the top of my list to check out:
> Adler Stein Kennels-German Shepherds-German Shepherd Puppies-Working Line German Shepherds
> www.ajaysingh.com


Just wanted to say thank you, I have reserved a puppy from Ajay Singh and am very excited to get one of his very well bred dogs. I greatly appreciate your referral.


----------

